# TT Xmas Party Plan!! Cancelled



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry for this new thread, but i'd like to keep this thread just for reference & confirmation of attendees. Please use the other TT Xmas Party thread for general banter about the events.

The Plan: Friday 20th Dec

Firstly the plan for Friday night (only a few can make the Friday night by the look of things). We'll just be heading out to one of the nearby towns/cities for some food & drink (we can decide nearer the time which town/city people fancy heading out in) I'm more than happy to accomadate up to 6 additional people at my house (plenty of parking) The Friday night is just a warm up and a giggle before the main events on Saturday.

The Plan: Saturday 21st Dec

During the day, we'll meet up with the people that could not attend Friday's event, probably around late morning/luchtime, get checked into the hotel, then head off for a drive through the Trough of Bowland and up into the Lake District (stopping for lunch en route). I'll look at a route plan, closer the time (anyone that can't make any of the party events, is more than welcome to just join the drive). We'll plan on heading back to our hotel around 5.30ish to allow everyone enouh time to get ready for the big TT Party.

I have already reserved the venue (was booking up very fast). The TT Xmas party will be held at the Park Hall Hotel in Charnock Richard (1 mile from J27 M6). The event is a 70's night cabaret (not fancy dress), with live music from excellent tribute bands/artists. The event includes a 4 course quality dinner, cabaret and disco through to 1.30am. A new multi million Â£ night club has just opened on the complex, so if people fancy that instead of the event disco/dj, then i can get free tickets for the night club. I have also reserved rooms at the hotel/village rooms which again are on the complex (not to far to crawl to bed). I attended one of these organised theme party nights a couple of years ago & i can promise you they are well worth seeing.

Costs:

The Party, including 4 course dinner, cabaret & disco/resident dj or the new nightclub Â£44.95 per person. Drinks prices are very reasonable & will come as a pleasant surprise to any Southerners ;D

The Hotel, Â£39.50 per person (B&B) in a double/twin room for 2 sharing, if single occupancy than its Â£59.50 for 1 person in there own double room (no single rooms available).

I have reserved 12 rooms (8 doubles & 4 twins), but this mix of rooms can be changed if required. I've also reserved 20 places for the themed party event. Now here's the crunch. All the above is reserved, so we're in there & confirmed, but i have until the 6th November to cancel or alter the booking. On the 6th Nov, i have to cough up a Â£10 non refundable deposit for each themed party ticket & each room reserved, so Â£320 in total based on the above numbers. After this date, i am commited to go ahead with the booking and will lose a minimum of the deposit money for any person/people that decide to back out. I'm happy to cover the deposits requried next week for a short period of time, but would appreciate everyone who is confirming to send me a cheque to cover there total deposit (event & hotel) within a reasonable timescale.

Please let me know the following on this thread.

Who's coming, for which events (Fri only, Sat only, Fri & Sat or drive only) & kind of room you require in the hotel (cheaper for singles to take a twin room & share) etc.

Please IM me if you have any questions (save this thread becoming unreadable) and if required i'll gladly let you have my mobile number if you wish to get more information.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Confirmed ;D

Names: Mark & Anne
Attending: Sat Bacon [email protected], Sat Cruise, Sat Night Party
Deposit: Â£40 : in the post as soon as you IM me your details.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Forgot to add in the bacon butties at Grannies (Carols) at the start of the Saturday cruise.

Mark: Thanks & you have IM

Just so as not to confuse, the deposit thats required is Â£10 per event ticket & Â£10 per person in a hotel room, so for Mark & Anne its Â£40, therefore each individual will need to pay a Â£20 deposit.


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

I plan to be on a beach somewhere near Auckland ;D

But am sorry I'll miss out - sounds like a great trip you've got planned Paul.

Doug


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

> I plan to be on a beach somewhere near Auckland Â ;D Doug


Maybe you should change the venue Paul a TT beach barbie in Auckland sounds like a top idea to me. ;D

Shame we can't make it though looks like a top weekend...but then as you know me & mart aren't ones for partying!  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Maybe you should change the venue Paul a TT beach barbie in Auckland sounds like a top idea to me. ;D
> 
> Shame we can't make it though looks like a top weekend...but then as you know me & mart aren't ones for partying!  Â ;D


Tits...I mean shit!! What is the point on going to an event unless I can meet Paula and Mart?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

> Tits...I mean shit!! What is the point on going to an event unless I can meet Paula and Mart?


V, didn't know we were so popular... :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Of course you are!

You are in my list of people that I would like to meet next!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Whereas I am in your list of people you don't want to see again


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jimmy boy...I was only referring to new people that I haven't met yet! 

Are you going to bring your dog/s with you...so I can bring my bitch and then we can let them play and have some spotted Jack Russell babies/puppies? ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

V:

Now thats what i call a thread hijack. This thread is for info on the event. Banter on the other TT Xmas Party thread.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Rules are made to be broken...the same as speed limits that set by the police...ANARCHY is king...lets break da house!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hopefully it's just me or simply a lack of available time for people, but if owners aren't going to attend this meet/party, then let Paul know ASAP so

1) he doesn't lose any cash
2) we can cancel the event

:-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Paul,
Have changed work about (somethings are more important !) so I will be able to leave here Friday ok. Can you IM me with the details, ie how much you need for dep. and where to send. Presume meeting time and exact location details will follow. I can be up there, wherever up there is, at what evertime, whatever time that is...  John


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Its looking like this event is gonna have to be cancelled. Originally 16 or so people said they were up for it & now we only have NuTTs, TTotal and myself confirmed. If at least a few more of the people who originally said they wanted to come, confirm that they still want to come, then i'm gonna cancel the event.

If i can't commit by Wednesday morning, then i stand to lose about Â£350, so either way, please let me know, so i can cancel and not lose out financially.

Thanks


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just what is wrong with people............. 

I for one am not going to volunteer to organise any events because this sort of thing happens and not the first time. I wouldnt blame Paul or NuTTs or anyone who has been involved in this pathetic carry on, if they simply did not put themselves forward for anything again........ 

Sorry as a relative new kid around here it is out of order to have a go, but it must be said. There's always a few really good guys out there doing it all for us and we tread all over them...... 

I do hope this event is not cancelled but it certainly is heading that way. I am pi$$ed off as I was looking forward to going North to meet some faces I haven't met yet.  John


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Paul - only just caught up with this thread.

Looks a great party but we can;t make it I'm afraid 

Well up for a meet in Cumbria sometime though ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

Count me in for 1 during the Saturday cruise and 2 for the Park Hall night. We won't be staying overnight at the hotel. So I think that's the Â£10 deposit each Â£20 total for the evening entertainment! Look forward to the details of the cruise...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Guys,

Had to commit this morning and with just 6/8 attendees, rather than the initial 20, the hotel would not discount & the overall cost would have increased by 25%. I did not want to risk Â£320 of my own cash & face losing it.

I agree that the whole event plan came about at short notice and it was a tad close to Xmas, but thats what happens at this time of year, venues get booked up very quickly.

I still think we should organise something around Xmas time, even if its a little more low key.

Thanks again for the support


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks for trying!

Alternate idea; why don't we have a cruise around as planned perhaps starting a little earlier in the morning, say 10am then have a lunch, I know a really good homely style pub with excellent food near the Trough of Bowland called The Moorcock Inn which is near Clitheroe. If people are interested I'll talk to the owners to make sure we can have the booking and check if they have a Christmas lunch menu...

They have a large car park which overlooks the valley which would give us some great photo opportunities!

Just a thought would be interested in anything else too..


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm up for it ;D don't even require Christmas lunch (I'll have had tooo much Turkey by end of Dec anyway).

A cruise, followed by a stop off for a pint and a simple lunch will make me more than happy. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey NuTTs, is it worth shutting this topic down and starting a new one for TT Christmas Lunch Sat 21st Dec?

We can gauge replies to that one and propose the cruise/pub lunch...didn't want to hijack your topic. Sorry the evening meal didn't work out in the end but a cruise and some food would be top too!  Replies on a post-card


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You start the "North of the south, not Xmas dinner, cruise and lunch Sat 21st Dec" thread (don't mention Christmas, 'cos it seems to freak people into not replying ) and I'll be the first to reply with a whopping "YES I'll be there" ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll drive up for anything please, over the Christmas period, as long as some kind sole has room for a TT er , non smoking non drinkin with sleeping bag (not called Doris!)  John


----------

